# nitrite and nitrate



## pett (May 26, 2011)

I have a 70ltr tank with 4 small angle fish no plant no gravel a sponge filter and a fulva plus 3 working together my nitrite and nitrate is high how do i get this down the tank has been running for 9 weeks i do 25% water Change and rinse out fulva sponge in tank water.i use bacto bio and have used cycle bio also aqua plus in new water. the other thing is, i tested my tap water and readings are showing them high in nitrite and nitrate. PLEASE help Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You tanks's nitrIte/nitrAtes IMHO are comming overwhelming from the fish.

1) I use plants which will prevent ammonia/nitrIte spikes with an initial nitrate spike. As the bacteria build up about 3 week slater nitrate then drops down.

2) With any setup I recommend to not add food until the nitrItes drop down. Which always happens in less then 4-5 days.

my .02


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Usually water changes are used to bring levels down. In your case you said your replacement water tests high for both nitrItes and nitrAtes.

I would add a substrate. This will give you an additional area for bacteria to colonize.

What are you using to test the water with?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're getting high No2 and No3 (nitrite and nitrate) from both tank and tap, you might have a bad test kit for the two. Try buying another test kit (preferably from a different brand), and see if the results match. Fish stores will also test your water too - you could use them as a second opinion instead of taking the plunge and buying your own kit.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If your tap water is really high in Nitrates and Nitrites, you need to make all water changes with RO or Distilled Water. To make sure your test kit is working right, test some Distilled water with it. Nitrite and Nitrates should test out to be zero, if not your test kit is bad.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also an 18 gal is to small for 4 angels, especially with no plants or anything to help with nitrites and nitrates.


----------



## pett (May 26, 2011)

rtbob said:


> Usually water changes are used to bring levels down. In your case you said your replacement water tests high for both nitrItes and nitrAtes.
> 
> I would add a substrate. This will give you an additional area for bacteria to colonize.
> 
> What are you using to test the water with?


im using api test kits


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay your using an API test kit. Hopefully it is the liquid type and not strips. Check the lot number stamped on the bottles. The last four digits are the month and year the kit was made. If your kit is over 3 years old it has expired and the results your getting are not accurate..

Next make sure you are following the instructions for each test exactly. Not doing so will give you inaccurate, worthless results. 

There is one exception to this rule. In the instructions it tells you to shake bottle number 2 of the nitrAte kit for 30 seconds. This is sufficient if the kit has been used with in the last day or two. If the bottle has ever sat unused for more than two days you need to shake it for at least one minute while banging the bottom of the bottle on a flat, hard surface.

If your kit is not expired and you follow the instructions carefully please post the actual results of your water tests. Include ammonia, nitrIte and NitrAte levels in PPM.

If your tap water actually does test high for nitrItes and nitrAtes you may need to get your replacement water some place else.


----------

